# Going backwards with potty training :(



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, my puppy is 10 weeks old and seems to be getting worse at potty training, not better. When we first brought her home she instinctively went outside to poop, I was quite happy that I only had to trainer her to do the same with the peeing. Since then she has learnt to climb the stairs and as soon as she could get up there she pooped and peed everywhere. I thought it was just a case of her putting her scent down but since then she has started going upstairs to do it a lot and it's become more frequent in other places around the house too, even if the back doors are wide open and my son or I are there.
I have been closing all the interior doors to limit her space, luckily all my floors are tiled so I can easily clean up but she just seems now to be doing her business more inside the house than out. We take her outside as many times as we can but there doesn't even seem to be any pattern.
I have been crate training, although she hasn't slept in there one night yet, my aim is to get her sleeping in there in the hope that she won't want to pee in it and will start to hold it longer. I had intended to use the crate from day 1 but it didn't arrive before the pup, so she'd already spent a couple of nights under my sons bed, I didn't want to un-nerve her by changing the routine too early on.


Sorry it's a bit long winded but any advice would be very welcome.
Just a bit more info: I live in Spain, it's hot so the back door is mostly open so she doesn't have to cry to go out, I feed her at 3 regular times per day and I moved the water bowl outside, thinking it would encourage her to pee out there too. Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pups will keep you busy for sure. Keeping her crating to when you are not able to supervise will help a great deal. It sounds like she has much freedom. More of a schedule will help in potty training. When taken out of crate take your pup outside to go potty. Then some play time with toys and time to interact with you. Potty time and then crate time. If pup is loose in a sectioned off area and you see can't sign your pup needs to go potty and is sniffing and searching for a place to go and it's to late -the longer it will take to house break. Also our pup drank so much we did not leave water down all the time but has our pup access to water a few times a day and when thirsty. At night we would take water away around 7-8:00 m. We had A a crate at night next to our bed and would leave my hand down to know I was there. We also had a crate downstairs in our kitchen or if your pup prefers acquirer area to put the crate. It takes some time and patience to get them used to the crate. The crate should be a safe and fun place. There are crate games on this forum you can get some ideas. I think it took about my pup 14- 16 weeks to be completely house broken and have no accidents - there bladder have to fully develop in order to have more control. I found white vinegar is great to use for potty accidents and gets the smell out.


----------



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Jenny, thanks for your reply. Yes you're right, she does have a lot of freedom so it's hard to put down a schedule. Last night we had a full night with no mistakes so that's a first! I spoke to my son about it last night and we have decided to go back to the beginning, take her out at specific times and reward her with a treat when she does something. 
She is certainly keeping us busy, what with eating cat poop, puppy biting, bits of obedience training (which she is great at!) and getting her out and about in new situations, it's a full time job lol 
We'll keep on with the crate training, she's going in it on her own and taking toys in there so it's all good - we will get there!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

actually, pups don't tend to realize that even that great big place upstairs is still "in the house" in her mind, the downstairs area was her "home" and going upstairs is no different to her than going out the front door and down the steps.

It's simply a case of too much freedom too soon. Until pups are 100% potty trained, I don't give free run of the house. At 10 weeks, they are either tethered to me, in the crate, or actively engaged in playing/training/eating with direct human supervision. They aren't given the opportunity to walk away and potty. Any sign of squatting or sniffing and you say "let's go outside to potty" and go outside. Sometimes that means scooping up a puppy in mid-stream and carry them out the door, tinkling all the way.

Once the pup is reliably asking to go out, they get a bit more freedom. One room with 99% human supervision. Then it expands out from there as they get older. Every single potty incident in the house = bad human for not watching the puppy!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

also, don't rely on her to "take herself out" Put feeding time on a schedule. If you limit water, offer it to her multiple times a day, especially while it's hot. At least once an hour. Take her out immediately after eating, after waking from a nap, after playing or exercise. at 10 weeks old, she will likely only be able to hold it for 30-40 minutes so you need to take her out at least once an hour even if she isn't asking to go. 

Once you have her on a schedule and know when she should have to potty, it's easier. You also have to plan no for how you want her to signal you for when the door is going to be closed.


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh potty training. My pup is 18 weeks and finally there. What a relief.

I agree with the others, that your pup has too much freedom. At that age you should always be supervising the dog, thus increasing the chances that A, you will see the signals she needs to go, and B, you can scoop her up and bring her outside if you catch her going inside. It's really important to stay on top of it until she is trained because the more accidents she has inside without you seeing will only reinforce and confuse her.

It sounds a little bit like you need to have a firmer hand overall with her. She's ten weeks and hasn't stayed a night in the crate? My pup has been in the crate since night one. I've found that if you put the crate in the master bedroom where the dog can SEE you, they aren't as likely to cry. If you have trouble getting the pup to stay in the crate without crying, you can start a new thread for tips on that - I'm sure we all have plenty of them. But a little puppy like that will really benefit from crate training (as will you) because it helps them potty train by learning to hold it and it gives them somewhere safe to be when you can't be home. I think they learn how to be alone without being anxious or destructive when they are crate trained too, as long as you do it properly and don't leave them for too long, especially at first.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Arya-She is a real cutie pie. It look like she feels comfortable in the crate that is a good start! You will figure things out and having schedule and limited time with supervised access to the house will gives everyone kind of structure it helps! I also wanted to add when she is in the crate take her out only when she is quiet and calm and not whining or barking. Pups learn real fast what this would mean if they whine and bark and get let out of crate. Quiet and calmness equals out of the crate time. It's also good a idea to enroll her in a puppy class soon. 
A video on some tips for puppy teething. German shepherd pups are known to be land sharks and that is no exaggeration- lol!!! Have fun with you pup they grow way to fast!!!!
http://youtu.be/ZKjk84OkzcI


----------



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey, thanks for all the advice I appreciate it.
I think I have figured out what the problem is, it's so hot outside and there is very little shade, so she won't go out during the hottest part of the day. I have made a point of showing her where the shade is and there has been a big improvement.
When I'm at work she is with my son who is 16, it's a case of training him too :wink2: he is under strict instructions to watch her like a hawk and take her to the shade!
So, in the last 48hrs we have had only one accident, I'm happy with that..could be because it's the weekend and I'm home... we'll see! Thanks again :smile2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is a good job for your son. He will bond with her by having that responsibility.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

very nice looking baby you have there.. this is how it usually goes first few nights or so they go outside.. and then BAM.. start going in the house more and becomes a headache.. lol just keep working with her she will get it eventually... if she don't pee in the crate you're have her trained very fast... if she does pee in the crate like my stubborn puppy.. you are probably in for a big headache for a long time lol


----------



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

Luckily I have a lot of patience :grin2:
She's now 11 weeks and 95% of the time she is getting it right, she's even done it while out on a few walks so I'm feeling confident! She's absolutely adorable and has picked up lots of her basic obedience training, feeling very proud!


----------

